# What Happens When You Put A Macros Lens On An I-Phone 4...



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I dont think the results are too bad!




























The last image is my favourite, it also makes a great desktop wallpaper for my phone!! 

What do you think!?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good effort but I think I will stick with my camera, but there again I would say that as I dont own a mobile phone. :yes:


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

I am using iPhone 4, and it makes really good photos but could you explain me please, how do you put macros lens.

Sorry if I am asking silly question.

Regards


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

* What Happens When You Put A Macros Lens On An I-Phone 4...*

When I saw the title, I was guessing that crApple disabled the phone or something.

Having got my rant out of the way.....

....the results are pretty impressive!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Good effort.

It is quite a versatile camera.

I took this through the eyepiece of a microscope using my iPhone 4.










Internals of my Lanco.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

stdenev said:


> I am using iPhone 4, and it makes really good photos but could you explain me please, how do you put macros lens.
> 
> Sorry if I am asking silly question.
> 
> Regards


i just set up a small simple rig, and placed the iphone as near to the lens at i could get it and snapped away!!

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks great! I just put my Galaxy up to my 30X loupe and wow!


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Looks great! I just put my Galaxy up to my 30X loupe and wow!


Yes I did that with my galaxy s 2 and a x10 loupe after reading this. It will be a very useful way to take photos of watch parts and will let me go right in since its quite a high res camera.

I'm embarrassed to say that having read the early part of this thread and let the idea sink in for a few days, I did the test and came back here thinking I had read about it on another forum and stupidly started a new thread here on it. Too late to remove it now, unfortunately.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Good effort but I think I will stick with my camera, but there again I would say that as I dont own a mobile phone. :yes:


 Mate....I am totally with you! I have to have a mobile for work (it's provided) It goes off at 5.00pm when I finish work and doesn't go on again 'till 7.30am next morning. If it rings, and there's no tagged name, I don't answer. I wish we could go back to the time when we only had landlines............and they were a pain! (Though I have to admit, I do carry it with me at the weekends, off, of course, just in case I break down! :lol: ) I look at it this way....a mobile is for *my* convenience....not for everyone else's.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

What you need is one of these......










http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/iphone-slr-mount/

No, it's not an early April Fool.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

spaceslug said:


> What you need is one of these......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? thats mental


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> Good effort.
> 
> It is quite a versatile camera.
> 
> ...


Great result i might have to try this out


----------

